# MP Jr Course Fitness Standards



## MPWannabe2 (27 May 2018)

Hey everyone,

Long time reader, first time poster.

I've accepted my offer and heading to BMQ in the future. I just have some questions about the first MP course and the physical fitness standards and workouts that happen.

I've heard mixed messages from people on here, and a buddy of mine who is already in (not MP) was looking at the course joining instructions and it was saying that there's three 5km runs in the first week of course.

Im not out of shape, but I'm not in the best shape I've ever been in.  Strength I'm ok with, I can run for probably 3km at an ok pace.. But definitely not 5km without a break thrown in here and there. I had no issues with the FORCE Test.

I'm working on all of the above, I guess I'm just a little nervous and don't want to be "that person" on course, always in the rear.

Just looking for some insight from those people who have recently been on course or know the ins and outs.


----------



## coyote489 (27 May 2018)

My best advice is worry about the PT in basic not so much the MP QL3. The PT on the QL3 varies a lot with some days be intensive cardio or weight training and others being operational PT dressed in your OPD, gun belts, and vests where you are Jumping walls and doing obstacles. 

That being said, the commandant of the CFMPA is changing back to LCol Bautista who loves to run I’ve heard. So there could be change on the horizon in terms of PT. Also PT is run Mon, Wed, Fri. Tues/Thurs reserved for morning inspections. 

Hope this helps. But like I said, make it through basic first then start worrying about the PT on your QL3.


----------



## garb811 (27 May 2018)

Gotta +1 Coyote489 here.

If you make it through Basic you will be in sufficient shape to do the PT on your QL3.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (27 May 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> My best advice is worry about the PT in basic not so much the MP QL3. The PT on the QL3 varies a lot with some days be intensive cardio or weight training and others being operational PT dressed in your OPD, gun belts, and vests where you are Jumping walls and doing obstacles.
> 
> That being said, the commandant of the CFMPA is changing back to LCol Bautista who loves to run I’ve heard. So there could be change on the horizon in terms of PT. Also PT is run Mon, Wed, Fri. Tues/Thurs reserved for morning inspections.
> 
> Hope this helps. But like I said, make it through basic first then start worrying about the PT on your QL3.



The PT programme at CFMPA is phenomenal. There is a 5km run, but it's a benchmark test. You do one at the beginning, middle, and end of the course to see your improvements.

It will vary from day to day, but it's a decent mix of HIIT, Circuit Training/CrossFit type work, cardio, tactical fitness.

Commandant LCol Battista is easily one of the most fit people in the branch, if not NATO. He does like to run, but he sees the science and value that HIIT does better for improving cardiovascular fitness than just pure running.

PT is Monday, Wednesday, Friday, with Friday being Commandant's PT where LCol Battista will lead the session. His PT sessions will usually fit a trend in the training cycle. So if you're in your Use of Force cycle, it will be focused on Use of Force.

Some weeks it was going out to the Sandhill behind the old Rod & Gun Club (Sgts & WO Mess?) and doing 15 Minutes of Mayhem. 

Others it was the Payne Train, in memory of Cpl Randy Payne, or The Murph.

After UoF there was a session of yoga to promote de-stressing, injury recovery. 

It was some of the best PT I've ever had.


----------

